# Hydor prime 10 external



## freelanderuk (1 Aug 2014)

Was after a small external for a small tank and found the hydor prime 10 on Amazon for £31.25 with free delivery , reviews look good so ordered one

Can be found here 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hydor-Prime-10-External-Filter/dp/B004XR2D1K


----------



## Adam humphries (2 Aug 2014)

Nice to know how quiet it is


----------



## freelanderuk (4 Aug 2014)

filter arrived and very pleased , set up , filled up and running within 30 minuets , very quite can not hear it at all with the cupboard doors shut


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Aug 2014)

what's the hose size mate? Would it fit a 9mm magic lily pipe?


----------



## freelanderuk (5 Aug 2014)

16/10mm hose size measured with my vernier caliper


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Aug 2014)

Cheers mate...so no good for those lily pipes then


----------

